# What is it?



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok, so I had some time on my hands and decided to goof around again. The first 2 photos are a "What is it game". The last is just a pair of bananas. Looks kind of like bananas gone wild to me.
SH


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

cooked potato or a fig


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

something i dont want to eat


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The first one reminds me of the Hindenburg just as it started to explode. Otherwise, I'm stumped.
Mike


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> cooked potato or a fig


Nope but a real good guess.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

MT Stringer said:


> The first one reminds me of the Hindenburg just as it started to explode. Otherwise, I'm stumped.
> Mike


How did you know? Just kidding. This item will eventually explode though, sort of.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*What is it.*



Dances With Fish said:


> something i dont want to eat


I bet you would!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Is it a pear? Yes, bananas gone wild! Cool banana shot there SH.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

Puff ball?


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Shed Hunter said:


> I bet you would!


TRY ME


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

passionfruit?

that's a very odd photo of bananas, i have to say.

quirky!  i love it!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

pop corn kernel?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

kiwi?


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

An OLD KIWI.................NO offense KORU:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Your kiwifruit don't have hair? That's odd. Ours are all hairy - in a way they're like peaches for that.


Ryan, you whippersnapper, you'll keep. When you least expect it, expect it.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

looks like the pit out of an alvacado to me


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

rangerjohn said:


> looks like the pit out of an alvacado to me


rangerjohn, You win the greeney! Good job! You must save them and plant them also. We have a few alvacado plants around here.
SH


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

aaahhhhh man


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow i have never seen an avocado pip look like that. the NZ ones are completely round and have smooth surfaces, a brown thin skin covering a pale pip inside.

yum 

tricky SH!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Koru said:


> wow i have never seen an avocado pip look like that. the NZ ones are completely round and have smooth surfaces, a brown thin skin covering a pale pip inside.
> 
> yum
> 
> tricky SH!


Well, this one is about 3 days old and has been sitting at our sinks edge just waiting to be put into water. After a while we put it into soil and hope for the best. We have about 3 avacado plants growing now but have never gotton any avacados off of any.
SH


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I've never grown them; I just eat them. I have no idea why you don't get fruit... do they need a pair?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, I never would have guessed an avocado pit. My first thought was a kiwi too till I noticed it was nude!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

my father in law grows them in guatemala so i have seen a couple myself. problem is i cant stand avacado (i know not very texican of me) he also grows tomato's and i dont like those, and he grows some nuts and my wife cant eat them cause she is alergic. 

maybe he doesnt like us hmmmmm never thought about that before.


----------

